# Big repaint finished



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

lol just joking I was feeling left out not posting a project up so here it is lol 

And as they are such nice elderly clients couldn't help it ended up suggesting to paint the floor for them even did it free of charge and materials : ) 

You know you love Painting when even an outside Dunny makes you feel proud lol


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

How many guys


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> How many guys



Just a team of one lol 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks like bathrooms @ the 5th hole on a golf course


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> How many guys


Just two.ben and john.:whistling2:


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice! What products did you use from prep to finish?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

When it comes to bathrooms, don't tell us you did the "big job".


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ttd said:


> Nice! What products did you use from prep to finish?



For prep I used Prep Coats 
And then for Finish I used finishing coats 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry that was Rude of Me all Dulux









Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Sorry Ben you let me down on this job :whistling2:

no grill  no table with food  no kangaroos


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> Sorry Ben you let me down on this job :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> no grill  no table with food  no kangaroos




G'day RF

This weekends job I'm busting out the grill lol 

I still have my trusty old table









Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

